# Snow just south of the Poconos in PA



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing to impressive, for some reason there was way more snow on the roads than yards and trees. Around 5" in my backyard, got the truck out and plowed the township road for some late night excitement.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

looks good neighbor


----------

